# Upgraded Vehicle to Volkswagen Atlas



## JtheFourth (Sep 9, 2016)

Upgraded Vehicle to Volkswagen Atlas from Honda CR-V. Now how do I get Lyft and Uber to approve me for higher tier rides?


----------



## JtheFourth (Sep 9, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> First, they have to approve the car.


Lyft has approved the car. I am still waiting on my registration for Uber.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

As long as it's Black you can do Lyft Lux SUV in an Atlas you should qualify for Select on Uber . It also has to have leather for both Select , Premier and Lux 
When going through the Lyft sign up they should have asked how many seats (that's to qualify for Plus) then the Color (BLack would give you lux categories) and then Leather (for Premier ) 
Uber you can call support and they'll push through your vehicle super fast . Mention to them that you want it to have XL and Select they'll ask you how many seats and if it's leather and boom 5 minutes later you'll be active


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Did you see the Atlas version of pickup... OMG for sure looks better than new Ford Ranger

That rear bumper exhaust pieces & rear brake lights are absolutely sick...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Its a concept. Even if they ever build production model it will never look anything like that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 220349
> View attachment 220348
> View attachment 220347
> Did you see the Atlas version of pickup... OMG for sure looks better than new Ford Ranger
> ...


They have a MERCEDES PICKUP ("ute") in Australia

...oddly enough, it's somehow manufactured by Nissan though.


Jimmy Bernat said:


> As long as it's Black you can do Lyft Lux SUV in an Atlas you should qualify for Select on Uber . It also has to have leather for both Select , Premier and Lux
> When going through the Lyft sign up they should have asked how many seats (that's to qualify for Plus) then the Color (BLack would give you lux categories) and then Leather (for Premier )
> Uber you can call support and they'll push through your vehicle super fast . Mention to them that you want it to have XL and Select they'll ask you how many seats and if it's leather and boom 5 minutes later you'll be active


Atlas is on Lux and Suv????


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> They have a MERCEDES PICKUP ("ute") in Australia
> 
> ...oddly enough, it's somehow manufactured by Nissan though.
> 
> Atlas is on Lux and Suv????


Sure is and Lyfts list is not market specific like Ubers Black list


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Sure is and Lyfts list is not market specific like Ubers Black list


San Fran doesn't seem to be doing too good after Cali legalized weed...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

There are no higher tiers with uber, just x and xl if can seat 7. This is true in NJ and most markets. They will likely drop the higher tier trials as the company moves forward.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> San Fran doesn't seem to be doing too good after Cali legalized weed...


What does that have to do with this?



njn said:


> There are no higher tiers with uber, just x and xl if can seat 7. This is true in NJ and most markets. They will likely drop the higher tier trials as the company moves forward.


Wrong. Most markets have select and black. Some also have uber lux and select suv. There' aa only a few markets that don't have select


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Adieu said:


> They have a MERCEDES PICKUP ("ute") in Australia
> 
> ...oddly enough, it's somehow manufactured by Nissan though.


Renault-Nissan is a partner with Daimler (which makes Smart and Mercedes). Mercedes X-Class is based on Nissan Navara (and so Renault Alaskan).


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> What does that have to do with this?


That list is something else. Substances MUST have been involved.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> That list is something else. Substances MUST have been involved.


Agreeded they finally added the expedition but 2018 or newer lol. But yet a Volvo xc90 2011 qualifies or an Acadia. I think the atlas in sel trim belongs they're really nice suvs but too expensive for uber/lyft


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Agreeded they finally added the expedition but 2018 or newer lol. But yet a Volvo xc90 2011 qualifies or an Acadia. I think the atlas in sel trim belongs they're really nice suvs but too expensive for uber/lyft


Expedition costs like 2x more than Atlas

Acadia... that just wows me


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Expedition costs like 2x more than Atlas
> 
> Acadia... that just wows me


I know it' aa joke that they won' aallow a 2011 expedition but will allow these other cars. I don' t think u can get a qualifying Atlas for under $35k and that' t much for Lyft lux. I could buy 3 of my Infiniti suvs for that much (used of course lol)


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> I know it' aa joke that they won' aallow a 2011 expedition but will allow these other cars. I don' t think u can get a qualifying Atlas for under $35k and that' t much for Lyft lux. I could buy 3 of my Infiniti suvs for that much (used of course lol)


I'm more irked by the 15+ for premier thing...aint nobody (hopefully) buying an '18 expy for this crap

Punks are treating a minor facelift as a whole nother generation


----------

